# What are you cooking right now?



## LiveOVErdrive

I didn't see a thread for this. I'm sure a lot of us cook or bake or grill or smoke. Let's share some pictures! 

Last weekend I made some Bajan-inspired hot sauce. I tweaked the recipe by adding garlic and also smoking all my veggies before blending. 

Came out absolutely amazing. SO flavorful.


----------



## DudeManBrother

That looks delicious. My buddy grows all the exotic insane peppers (reapers, ghost, scotch bonnet etc) and makes his own hot sauces. I can’t go back to regular hot sauce anymore. The fresh stuff is just so much better. Once you get used to the ridiculous heat index; all the natural sweetness from the peppers really start to come out.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

DudeManBrother said:


> That looks delicious. My buddy grows all the exotic insane peppers (reapers, ghost, scotch bonnet etc) and makes his own hot sauces. I can’t go back to regular hot sauce anymore. The fresh stuff is just so much better. Once you get used to the ridiculous heat index; all the natural sweetness from the peppers really start to come out.


I haven't tried any of those really hot ones, reapers or ghosts or similar. To be honest my tolerance for heat isn't real high. The habaneros I used in this sauce or scotch bonnets in bajan Sauces are about as hot as I can go. But maybe I should try something hotter. I have had a couple Sauces that actually hurt to eat but had SUCH good flavor.


----------



## budda

I'm not much of a cook, but I have done some bbq'd veg, burgers and sausages this summer. This is the most I've ever grilled in my life, and I'm ok with it. Still gotta get better at grilling the veg though.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'll bet those grilled veggies smell wonderful. Couple recent ones... pepper steak and homemade biscuits & gravy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was feeling lazy so I made a grown up grilled cheese. Mix of cheddar, gouda and asiago cheeses, bread I baked, and some bacon jam( basically just onion jam with bacon in it) slathered inside.
I like to take foods I loved as a kid and try to bump them up.







Also made some chicken wings a while back following Kenji Lopez's prep (basically baking powder and salt to dry out and help crisp up the skin), then I smoked em with mesquite/ did a fun take on Nashville hot chicken using them (maple syrup and chipotle/cayenne versus just cayenne and brown sugar).
Didn't take any pics of the wings before I devoured them though 


Going to make a smoked salsa tomorrow .


----------



## jaxadam

I’m going to be all over this thread.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I smoked some frozen salmon filets I found in my freezer the other day. Came out pretty good for being in there a couple years. They were vacuum sealed from the store so I bet that helped.


----------



## jaxadam

We do a lot of grilling around here because you can 9 months out of the year. 

I think this was mahi and diver scallops with a pan sauce.











I believe these were a dry aged prime filet and ribeye. The one side of the grill is an infrared burner and gets hot as shit and is great for searing.





















A little finishing salt.






And tater tots because kids.






Steaks again, lobster tail, and I highly recommend a veggie grill basket.






Apparently I didn't get a finished product shot on this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked salsa is done. Mix of tomatoes from my garden, garlic, onions, bell peppers, serranos, chipotles and a few habaneros, all smoked with mesquite and charred.
Flavor is very mesquite heavy but the brightness/acid of the tomatoes and spice of the peppers balances it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> Smoked salsa is done. Mix of tomatoes from my garden, garlic, onions, bell peppers, serranos, chipotles and a few habaneros, all smoked with mesquite and charred.
> Flavor is very mesquite heavy but the brightness/acid of the tomatoes and spice of the peppers balances it.


Well that looks amazing. Surprised your tomatoes are ready to go. Mine are still green.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Well that looks amazing. Surprised your tomatoes are ready to go. Mine are still green.


Those literally just ripened in the last week lol


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Smoked salsa is done. Mix of tomatoes from my garden, garlic, onions, bell peppers, serranos, chipotles and a few habaneros, all smoked with mesquite and charred.
> Flavor is very mesquite heavy but the brightness/acid of the tomatoes and spice of the peppers balances it.



I have a hard time getting a good consistency. Mine always turns out too watery.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I just ordered some parts to try and DIY a thermostat for my grill, to make smoking easier. Then I plan to try to finally smoke some beef that doesn't suck. Chuck roast, baby, yeah.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> I have a hard time getting a good consistency. Mine always turns out too watery.


add the tomatoes in last, and do it a chunk at a time. Keeps the consistency from getting too watery. You can also throw the salsa over the stove and cook some of the water out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Haven't made burgers in a while so grilled these tonight: 

Ground sirloin patties ( with sea-salt, black pepper, onion powder, and roasted garlic seasoning)/ Bacon/ Sauteed mushrooms ( with onion, jalapeno, fresh tomato, dill, rosemary, savory, sage, thyme, basil, marjoram, butter, soy-sauce, Worcestershire, & garlic powder)/ Swiss & hickory smoked Gruyere cheese/ Toasted onion/ poppy seed buns ( with creamy Dijon & mayonnaise)


----------



## chopeth

wow, so profesional pics here xD I though I was the only crazy ass making food pictures. I'll post something like yesterday night sea bass with veggies:


----------



## Anquished

This thread has made me hungry.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Busy day today.

Made some Pesto and homemade pasta:



Baked some sourdough



Smoked some beef chuck on my weber kettle


----------



## jaxadam

Apparently we cook a lot of steak and asparagus around here. 

Ribeye and asparagus with a lump crab bearnaise and fries because kids.





This was an interesting one... A grilled kale caesar salad. Not a great picture and it was much better than expected. I think this was snapper with scallops and sausage.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Follow up: BBQ sandwich.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Although this barely qualifies to be in a "cooking" thread, figured I'd post. 

Anytime throughout the Texas summers that I can keep from turning on the oven is a good thing, so tonight was chicken salad sandwiches. I typically like to change up this dish with walnuts, sesame seeds, cucumber, tomato, grapes, apples, etc... but unfortunately I didn't have much in the fridge this time around. 

I started with about a lb/ approx 454g of chicken tenders and threw 'em in the Crockpot with some chicken bullion, sage, rosemary, thyme, garlic, and celery seed. Set it on slow for about 4 hours. When it was almost falling apart tender and oh-so-flavorful, I chopped up the veggies... white onion, celery, parsley, and red/ green bell pepper. Then I added in some dill, garlic powder, onion powder, salt, and black pepper. After the chicken was chopped up ( some chunk/ some shred) then it was time to add the binder. I used a combination of mayonnaise and a very small amt of Miracle Whip, course brown mustard, and Italian dressing. Pays to be very mindful of not adding too much of any one ingredient so that the end result is an even blend of flavors... no one ingredient should be distinguishable. 

So that's it... served on toast with some lightly salted thin potato chips on the side.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Finished up my temperature regulator for the grill and it works great. Was able to hit a BBQ temp of 408 degrees F, which was high enough to do some pizzas! 






Homemade sourdough crust, homemade sauce from tomatoes from my garden, fresh mozzarella, goat cheese, Artichoke hearts, EVOO, and Basil from my garden.

This is literally the best thing I have ever cooked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

korean bbq chicken tacos with korean style cucumbers. smokey, sweet, spicy, and has some acid from the cucumbers.
The bbq sauce is killer on pretty much everything except fish.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

brownie/chocolate chip cookie chimera. milk chocolate, espresso chips and some semi sweet too.
guaranteed to destroy your diet


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prosciutto and pepperoni pizza. mix of mozzarella, jack and cheddar. Homemade sauce (san marzanos with garlic/onion/oregano). Got the onion and garlic from a buddy who grew them. Drizzle of sriracha because it's pretty and pairs well with pizza.
I usually make the dough but I was being lazy and used a premade crust. Still damn good.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Been working on pizza too, myself. Bought a new toy for my weber. I am still figuring it out.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I didn't see a thread for this. I'm sure a lot of us cook or bake or grill or smoke. Let's share some pictures!
> 
> Last weekend I made some Bajan-inspired hot sauce. I tweaked the recipe by adding garlic and also smoking all my veggies before blending.
> 
> Came out absolutely amazing. SO flavorful.
> 
> View attachment 82824
> View attachment 82825
> View attachment 82826
> View attachment 82827


That looks amazing. I make my own as well, roasting or smoking your vegetables is nice. I don’t always do it. One year I made homemade red jalapeño hot sauce, and fermented it. That was the best I had ever made.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That looks amazing. I make my own as well, roasting or smoking your vegetables is nice. I don’t always do it. One year I made homemade red jalapeño hot sauce, and fermented it. That was the best I had ever made.


I've been wanting to try fermenting my peppers, but last time i tried I didn't sanitize well enough and got mold.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I've been wanting to try fermenting my peppers, but last time i tried I didn't sanitize well enough and got mold.


Yeah, you gotta watch for that. I put a cover on mine (paper towel and rubber band). The garlic, salt and hot peppers should keep that stuff at bay. How long did you ferment it? You can go quite a while. I found I liked the taste best at about the two week mark.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yeah, you gotta watch for that. I put a cover on mine (paper towel and rubber band). The garlic, salt and hot peppers should keep that stuff at bay. How long did you ferment it? You can go quite a while. I found I liked the taste best at about the two week mark.



I don't quite remember, but it was less than two weeks. 

Honestly it may not have molded, but there was some kind of stringiness in there that I wasn't sure what it was, so I opted for the safe approach and binned the whole thing.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I don't quite remember, but it was less than two weeks.
> 
> Honestly it may not have molded, but there was some kind of stringiness in there that I wasn't sure what it was, so I opted for the safe approach and binned the whole thing.


Yeah. Food poisoning isn’t worth it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

So good and very simple. If you like pizza but want to spin it a bit differently then give these homemade pizza rolls a try... 





> 16 oz biscuit dough ( quan = 8) 
> 3 oz pepperoni slices
> 4 oz fresh mozzarella ( Belgioioso, Galbani, or Frigo are all good) 
> 1 c shredded pizza cheese ( or shredded Asiago, Romano, etc) 
> 1 oz grated Parmesan cheese
> 4 tbsp salted or unsalted butter 
> several cloves fresh garlic ( minced) 

Cut the biscuits in half ( will make 16 pizza rolls total) and press dough into thin discs
Cube the fresh mozzarella and place with pepperoni onto dough 
Sprinkle a little pizza cheese in there as well
Roll 'em up into little balls. However that works best... up to you
Place all 16 balls onto cast-iron skillet ( you can use a little PAM or oil in skillet first ( I use avocado oil)
Melt butter and minced garlic in microwave for a few seconds then brush onto tops of pizza rolls ( I actually use a fork)
Then sprinkle with the Parmesan cheese and the remaining pizza cheese
Pop the skillet into a preheated ( 350* f) oven and bake for approx 30-35 mins. 
Serve with warm marinara or ranch... or nothing because they're just that good. Enjoy!


----------



## jaxadam

Trying to get to that 200g requirement from the protein thread:


----------



## Choop

jaxadam said:


> Trying to get to that 200g requirement from the protein thread:




Nice! Asparagus is a standby pairing with steak for me, too. It's hard to hit the protein count consistently! I'm trying to do about 170-180g right now a day, using whey to help supplement it.

About to make steak tonight with baked potato wedges~ if they turn out not looking completely unappetizing I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I have four yuge farmer's market cabbages that are going to become sauerkraut. Two green that I'll probably do with jalapeños or anaheims, and two red that I'll do with red beets and maybe chili pepper. I did the green with dill last time and it was fine but could've used more zazz. I will probably add garlic to both this time, as well.

Last time I let it sit for 6 months and wow it was good. I also made the best damn horseradish I've ever had by fermenting a ~1:1 mixture of grated horseradish root and grated parsnip. I'm not Jewish but it's a traditional passover dish and was coincidentally done right around that time. Ruined Beaver, Atomic brand etc forever. 

I'd like to do kimchi again as well, though that's a little more involved. I made some with a friend last fall and we did _not_ make enough. I'd also like to try fermenting hot sauces but haven't gotten there yet.

I do most of my ferments in old Adam's peanut butter jars, weigh everything down with ziplocs full of brine, and check for floaties/knock down veg matter daily. No issues so far. I have thought about ordering those glass jar weights but they're sized for mason jars which are a little narrower than Adams jars and I'm not convinced they wouldn't be worse than the ziplocs for that reason.

The kimchi I did in a giant kimchi jar from the asian grocery store. I still have the jar and the leftover juice from last year in my fridge, I still dredge out carrot and celery shreds sometimes for salads. Gonna let it keep rolling.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

As promised, a bunch of stinky rotten cabbage. Today they're all almost done bubbling, once they stop overflowing I'll take the weights out, top them up with brine, lid them loosely and let them get good and rotten until about January, except the kimchi which I'll probably start eating very soon. Once they stop bubbling I find a nice dense salt brine is enough to keep the floaties down.

We made the kimchi with salted seaweed instead of salted brine shrimp. That jar has had a couple batches in it now, and the leftover sludge has gotten recombined each time so it's multi-generational and extra stanky. We made about twice the amount pictured, my ladyfriend took the rest home in three large jars, as well as a few smaller jars of kraut.

The krauts are purple cabbage, red beets, ginger, and garlic on the left, and then green, lime, dill, and garlic on the right. The cabbage and beets are from the local farmer's market. The purple kraut was delicious fresh and it's only better each day, I'll try to let it go for a while but likely won't be able to resist. The green is very sweet and I prefer to let my little nasty pals eat lots of the sugars before I start digging in.


Also my entire house smells like delicious rotten cabbage. I wake up at night craving kimchi.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> As promised, a bunch of stinky rotten cabbage. Today they're all almost done bubbling, once they stop overflowing I'll take the weights out, top them up with brine, lid them loosely and let them get good and rotten until about January, except the kimchi which I'll probably start eating very soon. Once they stop bubbling I find a nice dense salt brine is enough to keep the floaties down.
> 
> We made the kimchi with salted seaweed instead of salted brine shrimp. That jar has had a couple batches in it now, and the leftover sludge has gotten recombined each time so it's multi-generational and extra stanky. We made about twice the amount pictured, my ladyfriend took the rest home in three large jars, as well as a few smaller jars of kraut.
> 
> The krauts are purple cabbage, red beets, ginger, and garlic on the left, and then green, lime, dill, and garlic on the right. The cabbage and beets are from the local farmer's market. The purple kraut was delicious fresh and it's only better each day, I'll try to let it go for a while but likely won't be able to resist. The green is very sweet and I prefer to let my little nasty pals eat lots of the sugars before I start digging in.
> 
> 
> Also my entire house smells like delicious rotten cabbage. I wake up at night craving kimchi.


I spent way too long thinking you were pickling rocks.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I've been cooking quite a bit recently and trying new recipes and some funky foods. I wanted to share a recipe I found for my fellow garlic lovers. When I saw say garlic lovers I really mean it. It's called Toum (tow-em). The primary ingredient is garlic, and it's a very creamy Middle Eastern sauce made of garlic, oil, lemon juice, and salt. It's a bit of a slow process because you are making an emulsification of the ingredients. But the results are worth it, I made this as a way to help myself detox from the heavy recreational drinking that's gone down the past few years. It is most certainly speeding up the process. But I have to stop myself from eating too much of it, other wise as someone put it 'you stink.' So if you do make it, use about a healthy teaspoon at a time to avoid it as much. https://feelgoodfoodie.net/recipe/lebanese-garlic-sauce/

I made it for the first time and I used wanted to use a healthier oil than canola so I went with avocado oil and it turned out heavenly. You can put it on damn near anything, mix with mayo for a sandwich, mix with other sauces for a punchy dip, two days ago I was dipping my pizza crust in it straight and that was damn fine. I made a BLT and used it mixed with mayo and it was better than what you’d get at a restaurant. You're really only limited by your imagination here.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

wheresthefbomb said:


> As promised, a bunch of stinky rotten cabbage. Today they're all almost done bubbling, once they stop overflowing I'll take the weights out, top them up with brine, lid them loosely and let them get good and rotten until about January, except the kimchi which I'll probably start eating very soon. Once they stop bubbling I find a nice dense salt brine is enough to keep the floaties down.
> 
> We made the kimchi with salted seaweed instead of salted brine shrimp. That jar has had a couple batches in it now, and the leftover sludge has gotten recombined each time so it's multi-generational and extra stanky. We made about twice the amount pictured, my ladyfriend took the rest home in three large jars, as well as a few smaller jars of kraut.
> 
> The krauts are purple cabbage, red beets, ginger, and garlic on the left, and then green, lime, dill, and garlic on the right. The cabbage and beets are from the local farmer's market. The purple kraut was delicious fresh and it's only better each day, I'll try to let it go for a while but likely won't be able to resist. The green is very sweet and I prefer to let my little nasty pals eat lots of the sugars before I start digging in.
> 
> 
> Also my entire house smells like delicious rotten cabbage. I wake up at night craving kimchi.


I love making homemade kimchi. It’s just hard to get good stuff at a store, and you get complete control over how soft or firm you like it. How long do you it ferment? I like about 5 days depending on the heat of the room it’s stored in.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I love making homemade kimchi. It’s just hard to get good stuff at a store, and you get complete control over how soft or firm you like it. How long do you it ferment? I like about 5 days depending on the heat of the room it’s stored in.



I agree, it's also so much fun to make and you get the whole delayed gratification of watching it go. I left it on the counter for about 10 days before I moved it to the fridge, been slowly munching on it since. I like it good and stinky. We used salted kelp instead of shrimp and julienne cut turnip in addition to the usual suspects. 

It is both saltier and spicier than the last batch, which was not spicy or salty enough. All in all a very successful batch. Hard to beat the stuff from the asian grocery, though. 

I _just_ started eating some of the purple kraut, it's perfect. The green will keep fermenting through the new year.


----------



## jaxadam

Grilled seabass with some secret seasonings, rainbow chard, and sautéed fancy mushrooms (not the psilocybin kind).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Made a pecan pie from scratch today


----------



## ArtDecade

KnightBrolaire said:


> Made a pecan pie from scratch today



Wanna be friends?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

homemade churros. These lasted about 5 min with my family



rosemary and garlic focaccia. so goooood


----------



## jaxadam

Current situation is looking pretty bad…. Cedar plank salmon with smokehouse maple seasoning.


----------



## jaxadam

It got a little worse…


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hadn't made red beans & rice in a long time. Didn't necessarily ever intend to make it when it was 102 degrees outside but whatever... had to have it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Red Dog Toast. Imagine a savory French toast, where you still use eggs, but replace the milk with tomato soup, replace sugar with salt, replace cinnamon with paprika.

Now make a grilled cheese with it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> Red Dog Toast. Imagine a savory French toast, where you still use eggs, but replace the milk with tomato soup, replace sugar with salt, replace cinnamon with paprika.
> 
> Now make a grilled cheese with it.
> 
> View attachment 109303


duuuude.

Now do one with one slice of this and one slice of sweet french toast.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Red Dog Toast. Imagine a savory French toast, where you still use eggs, but replace the milk with tomato soup, replace sugar with salt, replace cinnamon with paprika.
> 
> Now make a grilled cheese with it.
> 
> View attachment 109303



Whoah man. Mind blown.

In return I present you with this artery clogger that I make about once a year: eggs-in-a-basket grilled cheese, best fully loaded with a couple types of cheese, avocado and whatever else.


----------



## jaxadam

How about some homemade peach ice cream with some brown sugar vanilla whupped cream?





















Pictures do not do it justice. It was out of this world.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jaxadam said:


> How about some homemade peach ice cream with some brown sugar vanilla whupped cream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures do not do it justice. It was out of this world.


Oh my lord that sounds good.


----------



## Crungy

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Reuben-style strip steak with homemade kraut (gotta be almost 10 months on this ferment and _wow_ it's good!), homemade russian dressing, and wild greens from my yard (chickweed and lamb's quarter)

10/10, it was even too salty just like a real reuben

I topped it with monterey jack because I didn't have any swiss, the jack disappeared in all the strong flavors and I forgot it was even there. swiss would've been nice but the cheese overall seemed unnecessary.

I don't eat steak super often, but I can't pass up a good deal on marked down protein so I end up with these packs of cheap, nearly-expired strip steaks. Well, I've taken to dry brining them and holy shit I don't think I'll ever buy expensive steak again. I've made 4 or 5 since I started dry brining and they've each been the best steak I've ever had. I just keep them frozen and thaw out one at a time a couple days before I plan to eat it, brine it up and let it hang out in the fridge until it's time.








jaxadam said:


> How about some homemade peach ice cream with some brown sugar vanilla whupped cream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures do not do it justice. It was out of this world.



I am lactose intolerant and I still want this.


----------



## jaxadam

wheresthefbomb said:


> Reuben-style strip steak with homemade kraut (gotta be almost 10 months on this ferment and _wow_ it's good!), homemade russian dressing, and wild greens from my yard (chickweed and lamb's quarter)
> 
> 10/10, it was even too salty just like a real reuben
> 
> I topped it with monterey jack because I didn't have any swiss, the jack disappeared in all the strong flavors and I forgot it was even there. swiss would've been nice but the cheese overall seemed unnecessary.
> 
> I don't eat steak super often, but I can't pass up a good deal on marked down protein so I end up with these packs of cheap, nearly-expired strip steaks. Well, I've taken to dry brining them and holy shit I don't think I'll ever buy expensive steak again. I've made 4 or 5 since I started dry brining and they've each been the best steak I've ever had. I just keep them frozen and thaw out one at a time a couple days before I plan to eat it, brine it up and let it hang out in the fridge until it's time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am lactose intolerant and I still want this.



Me too! But I’ll definitely be hitting that shit again tonight.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> Reuben-style strip steak with homemade kraut (gotta be almost 10 months on this ferment and _wow_ it's good!), homemade russian dressing, and wild greens from my yard (chickweed and lamb's quarter)
> 
> 10/10, it was even too salty just like a real reuben
> 
> I topped it with monterey jack because I didn't have any swiss, the jack disappeared in all the strong flavors and I forgot it was even there. swiss would've been nice but the cheese overall seemed unnecessary.
> 
> I don't eat steak super often, but I can't pass up a good deal on marked down protein so I end up with these packs of cheap, nearly-expired strip steaks. Well, I've taken to dry brining them and holy shit I don't think I'll ever buy expensive steak again. I've made 4 or 5 since I started dry brining and they've each been the best steak I've ever had. I just keep them frozen and thaw out one at a time a couple days before I plan to eat it, brine it up and let it hang out in the fridge until it's time.



That looks absolutely delicious. 

I love steak but even before everything started going up in price, a good cut of steak was ridiculous ( like $20+ per lb) so I pretty much stopped buying steak altogether. We just couldn't afford it anymore. 

But earlier this year I found these 'pre-tenderized top round' steaks that are fairly thin... maybe 1/2". But they're super cheap... like a nice sized portion for $5. And they're actually really good! I cook them on the stove-top in a skillet and set the flame on high adding a little kosher salt, cracked black pepper, and butter. It crackles and sizzles as soon as it hits the pan. Within maybe 2-3 minutes it's ready to flip. Cook the other side for another 2-3 mins and it's done. It gives it a nice light char on both sides but the middle is still med-rare to med and quite tender, just the way I like it. 

I then add sauteed mushrooms and a veg or potato side and it's wonderful. It certainly ain't no porterhouse or tomahawk but the flavor is great and for only about five bucks, it's doable anytime the craving hits.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Summer is def the time for some antipasto salad. Cooked the pasta so I guess it qualifies to be here. 

Pasta 
Fresh Manzanilla olives, black olives, garlic, dill, Italian parsley, basil, celery, greenhouse tomato, cucumber, red bell pepper, crushed white sesame seeds, and red onion
Dried marjoram, rosemary, thyme, sage plus salt, pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder
Pepperoni
Caesar dressing
Grated Parmesan cheese


----------



## jaxadam

Bison sliders with some secret seasoning (shhh) on mini pretzel buns with some mustard my German friends would be proud of.


----------



## spudmunkey

Not "right now", but last night. We used to subscribe to a couple different meal delivery services, ones where you got the whole raw ingredients and make the recipe yourself. Loved the concept and loved a lot of the food, but hated the packaging waste. But, we kept a bunch of the recipe cards and this is probably the one we have re-made the most: cured sumac chicken, with an arugula and Israeli couscous, with a honey lemon sauce/dressing.


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, man...I needed this. "Takeout" burgers are never as good as fresh (I can't go out and eat them at the restaurant) and we don't make them at home very often.

Double cheeseburgers, with sharp cheddar, King's Hawaiian pretzel buns, French's fried onions, bacon, arugula/rocket, tomato, sweet pickle relish, mayo, and brown deli mustard (wish it was coarse ground/whole grain).

Man, this really hit the spot.

Please excuse the photo vignette. I'm hiding the 3M respirator and the cat medicine package on the counter. Ha!


----------



## spudmunkey

Had a White People Taco Night™. Haven't made tacos like this in...maybe 20 years? Ortega crunchy taco shells, McCormick taco seasoning packet, pre-shredded cheese, canned chopped black olives, diced tomato, and some Crystal hot sauce. Man, that hit the cravings's spot.

For lunch, we just made some sandwiches on some grocery store bakery ciabatta rolls. I normally put spinach on sandwiches, but this time I put basil. I also realized that the fresh mozzarella is cheaper than the pre- sliced sandwich cheese I normally get, so we basically make caprese and deli turkey sandwiches, with a little balsamic. Also a nostalgic hit, especially with the pile of Sun Chips...but not from decades ago. Just for the boxed lunches vendors used to bring us at my old job for "lunch and learn" presentations before the pandemic. Also hit a specific nostalgic "spot" right in the bullseye.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> Had a White People Taco Night™. Haven't made tacos like this in...maybe 20 years? Ortega crunchy taco shells, McCormick taco seasoning packet, pre-shredded cheese, canned chopped black olives, diced tomato, and some Crystal hot sauce. Man, that hit the cravings's spot.
> 
> For lunch, we just made some sandwiches on some grocery store bakery ciabatta rolls. I normally put spinach on sandwiches, but this time I put basil. I also realized that the fresh mozzarella is cheaper than the pre- sliced sandwich cheese I normally get, so we basically make caprese and deli turkey sandwiches, with a little balsamic. Also a nostalgic hit, especially with the pile of Sun Chips...but not from decades ago. Just for the boxed lunches vendors used to bring us at my old job for "lunch and learn" presentations before the pandemic. Also hit a specific nostalgic "spot" right in the bullseye.


Woah. Flashbacks to my childhood all of the sudden.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> For lunch, we just made some sandwiches on some grocery store bakery ciabatta rolls. I normally put spinach on sandwiches, but this time I put basil. I also realized that the fresh mozzarella is cheaper than the pre- sliced sandwich cheese I normally get, so we basically make caprese and deli turkey sandwiches, with a little balsamic. Also a nostalgic hit, especially with the pile of Sun Chips...but not from decades ago. Just for the boxed lunches vendors used to bring us at my old job for "lunch and learn" presentations before the pandemic. Also hit a specific nostalgic "spot" right in the bullseye.


Fpr lunch, I used up the last of the bread, mozzarella, and ham. Using basil as greenery in a dandwich: highly recommended 

Tastes better than it looks. Fresh mozz is also a star. I wish my balsamic were reduced a bit, though, so it was thicker. Ooh, and pesto would have been awesome. Oh, well.




Dinner tonight: we split a box of blue box mac and cheese, and roasted zucchini with salt, pepper and garlic powder. Wasn’t particularly photogenic.


----------



## spudmunkey

One of those days...


----------



## spudmunkey

Our oven has been broken for almost 4 weeks now. I didnt realize how much of the cooking we do was in the oven until we no longer had one. The stove still works, so we have the stove, microwave, slow cooker and Griddler...but, man, I'm craving a shitty pizza or frozen eggrolls. Ha!

It died right after the Independence Day sales ended, so we are waiting for the Labor Day sales to see if the one we want goes on sale.

Dinner tonight: Chicken Vesuvio

1lb chicken breast, pounded thin. Salt and pepper, dredge in flour. Brown in a non-stick with 1 tablespoon EVOO about 3 mins each side. 

Remove the chicken to a plate. Add 12oz either tiny red potatoes or red or gold potatoes cut into 1" pieces to the skillet with 2 teaspoons more oil. Brown potatoes for 7 mins, stirring occasionally.

Add 1-10 cloves of garlic 1/4 tsp dried oregano, 1/8 tsp dried rosemary, 1/8 tsp salt, and heat for 30 seconds until fragrant.

Add 1 cup chicken broth and 1/4 cup white wine. Nestle chicken pieces into the liquid, cover, and simmer for 12-18 mins, flipping halfway, until chicken is to temp.

Remove chicken to plate, and tent loosely. Reduce liquid and continue cooking potatoes for another 7 mins-ish until potatoes are tender.

Scoop out potatoes with a slotted spoon to the chicken plate. Off-heat, stir in 1/2 frozen and thawed green peas, 2 teaspoons lemon juice and 2 tablespoons butter until cohesive. Pour over chicken and potatoes.

Eat.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> Our oven has been broken for almost 4 weeks now. I didnt realize how much of the cooking we do was in the oven until we no longer had one. The stove still works, so we have the stove, microwave, slow cooker and Griddler...but, man, I'm craving a shitty pizza or frozen eggrolls. Ha!
> 
> It died right after the Independence Day sales ended, so we are waiting for the Labor Day sales to see if the one we want goes on sale.
> 
> Dinner tonight: Chicken Vesuvio
> 
> 1lb chicken breast, pounded thin. Salt and pepper, dredge in flour. Brown in a non-stick with 1 tablespoon EVOO about 3 mins each side.
> 
> Remove the chicken to a plate. Add 12oz either tiny red potatoes or red or gold potatoes cut into 1" pieces to the skillet with 2 teaspoons more oil. Brown potatoes for 7 mins, stirring occasionally.
> 
> Add 1-10 cloves of garlic 1/4 tsp dried oregano, 1/8 tsp dried rosemary, 1/8 tsp salt, and heat for 30 seconds until fragrant.
> 
> Add 1 cup chicken broth and 1/4 cup white wine. Nestle chicken pieces into the liquid, cover, and simmer for 12-18 mins, flipping halfway, until chicken is to temp.
> 
> Remove chicken to plate, and tent loosely. Reduce liquid and continue cooking potatoes for another 7 mins-ish until potatoes are tender.
> 
> Scoop out potatoes with a slotted spoon to the chicken plate. Off-heat, stir in 1/2 frozen and thawed green peas, 2 teaspoons lemon juice and 2 tablespoons butter until cohesive. Pour over chicken and potatoes.
> 
> Eat.


Ah man thst sucks about the oven. I take it it can't be fixed?


----------



## spudmunkey

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Ah man thst sucks about the oven. I take it it can't be fixed?



I've already fixed all the parts I can over the years, a bit of an Oven of Thesius at this point.. It's come down to the control panel, which is out of stock, and going for almost $600 on eBay. For a couple hundred more, we get a range with all of the features we wish this 15-year-old oven had (in-oven broiler, a high-power burner for boiling water faster, self-clean function, and convection...current oven doesn't have any of those), plus a center griddle burner and the burner grates that span the whole top, rather than the 4 small grates.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> I've already fixed all the parts I can over the years, a bit of an Oven of Thesius at this point.. It's come down to the control panel, which is out of stock, and going for almost $600 on eBay. For a couple hundred more, we get a range with all of the features we wish this 15-year-old oven had (in-oven broiler, a high-power burner for boiling water faster, self-clean function, and convection...current oven doesn't have any of those), plus a center griddle burner and the burner grates that span the whole top, rather than the 4 small grates.


Man I hate when the control panels go. It always seems like such a waste when its just the control system that's broken.


----------



## spudmunkey

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Man I hate when the control panels go. It always seems like such a waste when its just the control system that's broken.


Especially when they are built so shitty. I'm on my 3rd power supply circuitboard on my 4-year old Vizio LCD TV already.


----------



## jaxadam

I’m having a very healthy lunch today. Homemade chicken salad (white pepper is the secret ingredient) with spinach on a low carb (very high fiber) wrap and carrots.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jaxadam said:


> I’m having a very healthy lunch today. Homemade chicken salad (white pepper is the secret ingredient) with spinach on a low carb (very high fiber) wrap and carrots.


Your carrots look Dangerously Cheesy (tm).


----------



## jaxadam

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Your carrots look Dangerously Cheesy (tm).



 

Don't tell my wife, I told her I had a double portion of carrots!

Sadly we have some kids junk food left over from our dirt bike riding trip. I've gotta say some of the funnies shit I've seen was letting the kids try the Cheetos Carolina Reaper ones. It was their idea to get them!


----------



## Crungy

I made some stuffed peppers about a week ago that turned out really well. The green one is a Jalapeño, the others I think are Hungarian wax peppers. My wife grew them but we had some confusion on what tags went with what peppers becaise there was another pepper that sort of looked like the Hungarian ones but they became very sweet with no heat. 

The stuffing was cream cheese, grated Parmesan, garlic powder, Parsely, Chives, Shallots and small white onions (all veggies were from her garden). 

I wanted to do them on the grill to make standing them up easier but it was too hot for me that day, so I hog piled them in the oven. Turned out super good, only the Jalapeño made me suffer.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Jalapenos are so weird because they can be completely mild to face meltingly hot. No rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## jaxadam

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Jalapenos are so weird because they can be completely mild to face meltingly hot. No rhyme or reason to it.



We grew some years ago, and we either got green bell pepper level or habanero level. I’ve always been told to look at the brown veining on the inside but who knows. A guy once told me his grandmother’s secret to growing hot as shit peppers was to basically not water them until they look like they’re gonna die, then just give ‘em a little bit of water till they perk back up. Rinse and repeat until you have some smokers.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jaxadam said:


> We grew some years ago, and we either got green bell pepper level or habanero level. I’ve always been told to look at the brown veining on the inside but who knows. A guy once told me his grandmother’s secret to growing hot as shit peppers was to basically not water them until they look like they’re gonna die, then just give ‘em a little bit of water till they perk back up. Rinse and repeat until you have some smokers.


Interesting. Might have to try that.


----------



## Crungy

These all got watered somewhat frequently for a while, then not much at all the last few weeks. They seemed to hold up fine and all of the jalapeños were very hot and had a slightly woody texture which I had not experienced before. All in all good though I paid the ultimate price the next day or two. 

The other two kinds are super good, I wish I knew what exactly they are. The not spicy ones were sweet and very soft and the hot ones were normal pepper texture and medium to fairly hot.


----------



## jaxadam

So my wife is not buying it that I am eating clean for lunch. I told her, chicken wrap and carrots. CARROTS.


----------



## Crungy

Potato chips are a vegetable right?


----------



## jaxadam

Crungy said:


> Potato chips are a vegetable right?



WHAT POTATO CHIPS


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Potato chips are a vegetable right?


yeah and ketchup is a smoothie


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I mean all joking aside that's a perfectly reasonable portion of potato chips. Pretty reasonable lunch right there.


----------



## Crungy

Wasn't this another Reagan era gem?







(I kid I kid)


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Crungy said:


> Wasn't this another Reagan era gem?
> View attachment 112793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I kid I kid)


"fat is bad for you" 
-US sugar lobby


----------



## jaxadam

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I mean all joking aside that's a perfectly reasonable portion of potato chips. Pretty reasonable lunch right there.



Bro, those do not fit into my macros!


----------



## spudmunkey

Orange and feta-topped chicken breast with green onion. These particular oranges had a weird texture...would have been pretty good otherwise.


----------



## hilljack13

Meatballs from Aldi and green beans. Two Chick-fil-a sandwiches for lunch. I well over 3K cal for the day.


----------



## philkilla

From the other night; I just stuck to calling it the caramelized onion smash burger. 

80/20 beef
Salt and pepper
Yellow onions with S&P, olive oil and 40 minutes of your time
Potato rolls plus a dash of secret sauce


----------



## ShredmasterD

meat


----------



## spudmunkey

philkilla said:


> From the other night; I just stuck to calling it the caramelized onion smash burger.
> 
> 80/20 beef
> Salt and pepper
> Yellow onions with S&P, olive oil and 40 minutes of your time
> Potato rolls plus a dash of secret sauce



If I was only cooking for myself, I'd rarely ever buy onions. But likely 95% of the times I'd purposefully eat them, it'd be deep-caramelozed onions. So goddammit good.

I just hate cleaning up after burgers so much, I never make them at home.


----------



## ShredmasterD

not sure why i answered a random food survey on a guitar forum. or better yet, why is there even a food suvey on a guitar forum? sevenseasonings.org


----------



## philkilla

spudmunkey said:


> If I was only cooking for myself, I'd rarely ever buy onions. But likely 95% of the times I'd purposefully eat them, it'd be deep-caramelozed onions. So goddammit good.
> 
> I just hate cleaning up after burgers so much, I never make them at home.



They are incredibly good...it's almost mind boggling. Even more ridiculous is how far 3-4 onions will reduce down.

I've probably cooked like 5 burgers tops indoors; used a combination of pans via an induction cook top for years, but I recently upgraded to a blackstone flat top.

Well worth the investment if you love to cook, and it's pretty versatile as well.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I want an induction range and electric oven so bad. Our new house has gas and while the gas range definitely has advantages, the disadvantages far outweigh the advantages.


----------



## jaxadam

philkilla said:


> They are incredibly good...it's almost mind boggling. Even more ridiculous is how far 3-4 onions will reduce down.
> 
> I've probably cooked like 5 burgers tops indoors; used a combination of pans via an induction cook top for years, but I recently upgraded to a blackstone flat top.
> 
> Well worth the investment if you love to cook, and it's pretty versatile as well.



I've always been a 75/25 or 80/20 kind of guy for burgers, but we have an infrared burner on one side of our grill and it cooks HOT. It actually cooks 85/15 or even 90/10 sirloin burgers very well because it is just such a hot sear.


----------



## philkilla

jaxadam said:


> I've always been a 75/25 or 80/20 kind of guy for burgers, but we have an infrared burner on one side of our grill and it cooks HOT. It actually cooks 85/15 or even 90/10 sirloin burgers very well because it is just such a hot sear.



I've made a few with 90/10, but feel it's lacking a little bit of oomph. We all know FAT is FLAVOR 

But yah, I love cooking burgers.

My girlfriend has been trying to convince yo start a food truck business for the past year.


----------



## jaxadam

philkilla said:


> I've made a few with 90/10, but feel it's lacking a little bit of oomph. We all know FAT is FLAVOR
> 
> But yah, I love cooking burgers.
> 
> My girlfriend has been trying to convince yo start a food truck business for the past year.



PhilRoadKilla’s Burgers!


----------



## spudmunkey

Just got a new oven delivered today (right), after waiting for the labor day sales for almost 2 months after ours broke. The old one was the cheapest one sold in Lowe's stores 15 years ago, from a main brand, with a clock. The new one has a turbo burner, a simmer burner, a 5th griddle burner, edge-to-edge grates, an in-oven broiler instead of being in the bottom drawer (which means the drawer can be used for storage), convection, "air fry", and self-cleaning.

First meal will be tonight's dinner, a "samosa pie", which is a ground turkey, garam masala, potato and green pea filling, baked under a puff pastry top crust (a bit like a curry pot pie, but without a gravy).








Samosa Pie - www.foodess.com


This exceptionally delicious recipe is a giant samosa to share, with a spiced potato-chicken filling under a crispy crust (with shortcut pastry option).




foodess.com





This is one of our go-to recipes, though when we do make it, we usually just make the filling, and serve it over rice, skipping the crust. With the convection oven, I definitely wanted the puff pastry crust this time, so that's thawing on the counter as we speak.


----------



## MFB

Anyone here have like, legit recipes/cookbooks/etc that has best methods for vegetables? Growing up I always hated them, and I don't think my parents really knew how to cook them either so it didn't make things easier, but now that I'm hitting the gym more I definitely need to incorporate them into my diet so I can stop being a literal 'meat and potatoes' man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Anyone here have like, legit recipes/cookbooks/etc that has best methods for vegetables? Growing up I always hated them, and I don't think my parents really knew how to cook them either so it didn't make things easier, but now that I'm hitting the gym more I definitely need to incorporate them into my diet so I can stop being a literal 'meat and potatoes' man.



Buy some indian/thai/korean (maangchi has a really good one) cookbooks. They usually have a ton of different ways to prepare vegetables due to the high amount of vegetarians, and most of the options are delicious ime.



I have a pretty idiotproof cauliflower recipe that's basically just :
break down the cauliflower into florets. Place on a baking sheet. Set oven to broil. Smash some fresh garlic into some vegetable oil (olive oil has too low of a smoke point) and let that cook until the garlic chunks turn brown, then pull it and strain the oil. Brush the oil onto the cauliflower florets and sprinkle some salt/pepper/cayenne on (to taste). Broil the cauliflower til it starts to brown and get crispy. It goes great with rice/chicken in a burrito, or just by itself with some hummus or a yogurt based dip.
The garlic oil can be used on bread or anything you want too.

idiotproof zucchini/asparagus: just grill it and add sauce/spices of your choice. I do lemon pepper or the garlic oil most of the time.


----------



## ShredmasterD

meat


----------



## spudmunkey

MFB said:


> Anyone here have like, legit recipes/cookbooks/etc that has best methods for vegetables? Growing up I always hated them, and I don't think my parents really knew how to cook them either so it didn't make things easier, but now that I'm hitting the gym more I definitely need to incorporate them into my diet so I can stop being a literal 'meat and potatoes' man.


I grew up on boiled-steamed vegetables. The only veggie I really like growing up was corn, because it was regularly grilled (and served with massive amounts of butter).

Just learning these simple steps was enough to increase my veggie intake by 5-fold. Throwing just about any veggie on a sheet pan, tossed with about 1 tablespoon oil per pound, and then oven roasting at 450F until it gets brown enough. The key is to not crowd the pan. Otherwise they'll just steam, and never brown. Just salt and pepper is enough for a side that can be served with anything. Making a frozen pizza? Cook up some veggies so I eat half as much pizza so that I have leftovers for tomorrow, and eat more healthier veggies in place.

My "I don't want to think" dinner is one sweet potato sliced into 1/4" thick half-circles, and one red onion sliced into 1/4" rings or half rings, toss in oil, salt, and pepper, roast until browned and the onions are wilted. Serve over rice with a drizzle of a barbecue sauce thinned with EVOO, and top with an over-easy fried egg or two, and then some more black pepper...and maybe some Sriracha if the BBQ sauce isn't spicy. Add a strip or two of crispy bacon for a treat.

You got your protein from the eggs, fiber from the veggies, thr BBQ sauce is packed with smokey sweet flavor...when I was on a VERY restrictive diet (only 12 ingredients), this was one of my favorites and I make it regularly since.

To make roasting veggies even easier: get a half-sheet sized pan (that size sheet pan is large enough to spread out about 2lbs of veggies), then buy pre-cut, flat-packed parchment paper sheets from Amazon. Cleanup is effortless, and you'll never go back to the expensive and frustrating-to-fight rolls. The sheets I get are something like 200 sheets for $10, pre-cut to fit the big sheet pan. Use 2 each week, and the one package lasts ~2 years.


But as far as cookbooks with techniques, I've had a few, but most were too complicated that I'd never use, or used a wok (which I don't use) or deep-shallow fried things (which I dont do. So I've gotten rid of all of the books I've had. Though admittedly, they were recipe books, not "training" or "how to cook" books.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> I grew up on boiled-steamed vegetables. The only veggie I really like growing up was corn, because it was regularly grilled (and served with massive amounts of butter).
> 
> Just learning these simple steps was enough to increase my veggie intake by 5-fold. Throwing just about any veggie on a sheet pan, tossed with about 1 tablespoon oil per pound, and then oven roasting at 450F until it gets brown enough. The key is to not crowd the pan. Otherwise they'll just steam, and never brown. Just salt and pepper is enough for a side that can be served with anything. Making a frozen pizza? Cook up some veggies so I eat half as much pizza so that I have leftovers for tomorrow, and eat more healthier veggies in place.
> 
> My "I don't want to think" dinner is one sweet potato sliced into 1/4" thick half-circles, and one red onion sliced into 1/4" rings or half rings, toss in oil, salt, and pepper, roast until browned and the onions are wilted. Serve over rice with a drizzle of a barbecue sauce thinned with EVOO, and top with an over-easy fried egg or two, and then some more black pepper...and maybe some Sriracha if the BBQ sauce isn't spicy. Add a strip or two of crispy bacon for a treat.
> 
> You got your protein from the eggs, fiber from the veggies, thr BBQ sauce is packed with smokey sweet flavor...when I was on a VERY restrictive diet (only 12 ingredients), this was one of my favorites and I make it regularly since.
> 
> To make roasting veggies even easier: get a half-sheet sized pan (that size sheet pan is large enough to spread out about 2lbs of veggies), then buy pre-cut, flat-packed parchment paper sheets from Amazon. Cleanup is effortless, and you'll never go back to the expensive and frustrating-to-fight rolls. The sheets I get are something like 200 sheets for $10, pre-cut to fit the big sheet pan. Use 2 each week, and the one package lasts ~2 years.
> 
> 
> But as far as cookbooks with techniques, I've had a few, but most were too complicated that I'd never use, or used a wok (which I don't use) or deep-shallow fried things (which I dont do. So I've gotten rid of all of the books I've had. Though admittedly, they were recipe books, not "training" or "how to cook" books.


Came here to suggest the roasting. Super easy. Super delicious. I love to roast brussel sprouts and then toss them with some buffalo sauce. SO good.


----------



## jaxadam

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Came here to suggest the roasting. Super easy. Super delicious. I love to roast brussel sprouts and then toss them with some buffalo sauce. SO good.



Try roasted brussels with balsamic drizzle and walnuts. It pairs very well with a USDA Prime NY Strip and a flourless chocolate torte.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jaxadam said:


> Try roasted brussels with balsamic drizzle and walnuts. It pairs very well with a USDA Prime NY Strip and a flourless chocolate torte.


Sounds good. Add some roast beets and goat cheese and oooooh baby.


----------



## jaxadam

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Sounds good. Add some roast beets and goat cheese and oooooh baby.



Holy motherfuckin’ macaroni!


----------



## jaxadam

Homemade pizza night. These were pretty good. The woman made the dough earlier. Mine on the right was just pepperoni and cheese on one side, then oil, garlic, spinach, and chicken and kale sausage topped with parmesan.


----------



## dspellman

What are you cooking right now?​
German pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## dspellman

spudmunkey said:


> I grew up on boiled-steamed vegetables. The only veggie I really like growing up was corn, because it was regularly grilled (and served with massive amounts of butter).


I just realized I could toss corn on the cob into the sous vide. About 35 minutes at 183 degrees with butter in the bag. Oh my.


----------



## spudmunkey

dspellman said:


> I just realized I could toss corn on the cob into the sous vide. About 35 minutes at 183 degrees with butter in the bag. Oh my.



I'm sure that'd be good, but the quality and ease of corn-on-the-cob in the microwave is much of the appeal over bags of frozen fire-roasted corn, such that I don't even bother looking for other methods. Ha!
1) Throw the whole cob in the microwave, leaves and all, for 3-4 mins. 
2) On a cutting board, cut the stem end off
3) squeeze the cob out the end like you might for roasted garlic from the bulb, or toothpaste. Virtually all of the silk also stays inside.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I like my corn on the cob done on the grill. Get a little char on those kernels.


----------



## jaxadam

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I like my corn on the cob done on the grill. Get a little char on those kernels.



I like my corn on the cob cut off of the cob.


----------



## spudmunkey

jaxadam said:


> I like my corn on the cob cut off of the cob.


Spoonable ellote is a revelation...and an invitation to eat way too much ellote.

Tonight's dinner...assuming it's not too hut that rolling out the pastry becomes a greasy, sticky mess.

Although...I couldn't find creme fraiche so i bought sour cream as an oft-mentioned substitute...but I see now that they are quite a bit diferent, so I may need to figure out how to tweak the recipe to make it work...maybe replace some of it with some more goat cheese?









Asparagus, Goat Cheese and Tarragon Tart Recipe


Because you don’t have to make your own crust, this gorgeous asparagus-striped tart is so easy it almost feels like cheating But it’s not It’s just simple yet stunning, effortlessly chic and company-ready




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I like my corn on the cob done on the grill. Get a little char on those kernels.


same. 
I like to put a chipotle aioli on my corn with some cotija and lime juice.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> Spoonable ellote is a revelation...and an invitation to eat way too much ellote.
> 
> Tonight's dinner...assuming it's not too hut that rolling out the pastry becomes a greasy, sticky mess.
> 
> Although...I couldn't find creme fraiche so i bought sour cream as an oft-mentioned substitute...but I see now that they are quite a bit diferent, so I may need to figure out how to tweak the recipe to make it work...maybe replace some of it with some more goat cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asparagus, Goat Cheese and Tarragon Tart Recipe
> 
> 
> Because you don’t have to make your own crust, this gorgeous asparagus-striped tart is so easy it almost feels like cheating But it’s not It’s just simple yet stunning, effortlessly chic and company-ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooking.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113744



Correction. I'm a dumbass and forgot to thaw the puff pastry. 

Oven-roasted zucchini and Pasta-Roni tonight, then.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I gotta make elote before the summer is over. Had it a few times at restaurants and it's so damn good.


----------



## spudmunkey

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I gotta make elote before the summer is over. Had it a few times at restaurants and it's so damn good.



That fresh lime, man...that's what makes it. The lime with the salty cheese...

Well, I was going to "be lazy" but got guilty into starting to use up some of the produce before it starts to go and then we have to rush to use it all before it's totally gone.

Honey lemon sumac chicken, one of our go-to "nice" dinners.

12 oz Chicken breast, salted and peppered, and scored, marinated in juice from 1/2 lemon, 1 tablespoon evoo and 2 teaspoons droed sumac (cured, if you can get it).

Make salad dressing of the juice of 1-1/2 lemons, and zest from one lemon, 3 tablespoons evoo, 2 tablespoons honey, salt and pepper.

Boil 1 cup sraeli couscous in salted water (i used some sort of blend from Trader Joe's...not a fan). Drain, and toss with 1/2 of the salad dressing and set aside.

Cook chicken breast. For me that means the Griddler got 5-6 mins on high, then tent with foil for a few mins.

While chicken is cooking, toss cous cous with 2oz arugula/rocket, 1/4 cup chopped roasted almonds, 1/4 oz fresh mint, 1/4 oz fresh parsley, and 1/cup dried cranberries (gold raisins also work in a pinch).

Split salad between two plates.

Once chicken is rested, slice and place atop salad.

Top with remaining salad dressing.


----------



## spudmunkey

Tonight was the asparagus, goat cheese and tarragon tart, with shaved parm, lemon zest and crushed red pepper that I couldn't make yesterday.

Reeeally didn't want to run the oven today, given that it was 101F here and we don't have air, but the asparagus and tarragon were both on their last legs, and the puff pastry was already thawed out (this time).

I think I'd have liked the "filling" more if it was maybe a squeezed-out ricotta instead if the goat cheese and cour cream...or maybe still with some if the goat cheese, but no sour cream. It could have also used more herbs, but maybe they were overpowered by the 13x the amount of recommended garlic that I used. The optional chili flakes were necessary.

It probably could have used some arugula in top, but we were saving that for tomorrow's lunch salad.

Also, it would have been way easier to eat if I had cut the asparagus up into, say, 1" pieces.




Man, this new oven is SO much better than our old one. This is a 1/2 sheet pan, and the bottom of this puff pastry was the most flawless example of "evenly-browned" I've ever seen, even on TV.


----------



## CanserDYI

Always dig your food posts @spudmunkey , always caters to my "looks delicious and relatively healthy" side.


----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> Always dig your food posts @spudmunkey , always caters to my "looks delicious and relatively healthy" side.


Thanks, but oh...this asparagus one is so not that. Ha! This was a meal for two and had 150% daily recommended fat and 900 calories per person in the crust alone.  Not to mention the parm cheese and goat cheese...

That Honey lemon sumac chicken is a good one though. It's a decently-substantial amount of food for 2 people, and if you really wanted, you could probably swap out the wheat-based couscous with a whole grain like quinoa without issue to make it a little healthier, or maybe farro or kamut with minor tweaks to the order of operations.

If you've never had sumac, it's a bit lemony, and a little bit floral (it reminds me of the flavor of szechuan peppercorns, but with no spice and no numbness). If you've ever had a greek salad or hummus that was sprinkled with something that looks a bit like paprika but a little more purple/maroon-red, that was likely Sumac.


----------



## spudmunkey

This one isn't too bad, health-wise.

Skinless chicken breast, brined with the leftover liquid from a recently-emptied jar of pickles for about 5 hours, then patted dry and smeared with a shwarama-like seasoning blend turned into a paste with evoo and lemon juice, and baked then broiled for a few mins at the end.

Frozen French fries, baked along with the chicken, pulled out while the chicken broiled for 3 minutes, then back into the oven for about 5 mins of "air fry".

Once those fries were pulled out of the oven and seasoned with Lawry's seasoned salt, I turned off the oven, and I put the pita bread on the rack for 2 mins as the oven cooled.

Cut the pita in half, then split it open with the help of a steak knife to get it to cooperate.

Put down a base of 4-5 fries, maybe 3 tablespoons of cut-up chicken. Gave it one quick thin squirt line of mayo, and a zip zag squirt of Sriracha, then a few diced cucumber and quartered cherry tomato pieces.

After I got 3/4 done, I remembered we had some feta leftover from last week, and sprinkled a little on my last couple of bites. Worth it.


----------



## jaxadam

Some stuff.


----------



## jaxadam

The “Elvis”. Chocolate, peanut butter, and banana.


----------



## philkilla

Stuck in the woods of Louisiana supporting training, but I still have some luxuries


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Not bad for a guy in the woods.


----------



## philkilla

Believe me, there was some serious trial and error trying to poach eggs and have Ramen at the same time with a jet boil


----------



## spudmunkey

Nothing fancy, but damn that hit the spot.

Leftover rice
Roasted sweet potato
Roasted red onion
Chipotle garlic seasoning blend
Leftover black-peppered bacon
Fried egg (Could have been crispier...still learning the new stove)
Spicy BBQ sauce
Pickled red onion


----------



## spudmunkey

Made BLTs from some shitty supermarket white bread on sale for $0.47/loaf and a single $5 tomato. 

One has a spicy BBQ sauce and mayo...not sure why it looks like grape jelly. The other has a Chipotle mustard and mayo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

quick and easy cast iron pizza.
whole wheat tortillas
mix of cheddar and low moisture mozzarella
turkey pepperoni
homemade sauce 

preheat it in the cast iron, then slam into a ripping hot oven. 

Pretty solid tbh. Reminds me of a cracker crust/thin crust pizza. 

Next time I'm gonna try a high protein dough recipe I found.


----------



## philkilla

spudmunkey said:


> Nothing fancy, but damn that hit the spot.
> 
> Leftover rice
> Roasted sweet potato
> Roasted red onion
> Chipotle garlic seasoning blend
> Leftover black-peppered bacon
> Fried egg (Could have been crispier...still learning the new stove)
> Spicy BBQ sauce
> Pickled red onion
> 
> View attachment 114229




That looks bangin. 

I love when a mix of random (not normally combined) ingredients works well. Some people call it hash I suppose.

Extra credit for the pickled red onions


----------



## spudmunkey

philkilla said:


> That looks bangin.
> 
> I love when a mix of random (not normally combined) ingredients works well. Some people call it hash I suppose.
> 
> Extra credit for the pickled red onions



If I had to rank favorite food types, within the top 3 I would include "fusion" burritos like those often found in the local food trucks. A flavorful meat, a crispy potato product (though usually hash browns or fries), rice, some sort of garlic component (either garlic rice, or a garlicy sauce), a sauce, and runny fried egg, all wrapped up in a tortilla. Usually Korean or Filipino fusion. That bowl was an attempt to sort of replicate some of those flavors with seasoned sweet potato, bacon, and the garlic-y BBQ sauce.


----------



## philkilla

spudmunkey said:


> If I had to rank favorite food types, within the top 3 I would include "fusion" burritos like those often found in the local food trucks. A flavorful meat, a crispy potato product (though usually hash browns or fries), rice, some sort of garlic component (either garlic rice, or a garlicy sauce), a sauce, and runny fried egg, all wrapped up in a tortilla. Usually Korean or Filipino fusion. That bowl was an attempt to sort of replicate some of those flavors with seasoned sweet potato, bacon, and the garlic-y BBQ sauce.
> 
> View attachment 114269
> View attachment 114270
> View attachment 114271



I'm already starving because I'm in the woods, buy my stomach went wild when I scrolled down.

And yah, what you described is fantastic. Some food trucks chefs nail flavor like it's nobodies business, and it is just mind boggling.


----------



## broj15

Ate it before I could take pics but just whipped up some solid vegan friendly nachos. Just standard nacho toppings (salsa, fresh jalapeno, guacamole) but the "secret" is the nacho cheese sauce. Roasted butternut squash (sub acorn squash if you can't get butternut), and then put it in a *strong* blender with your choice of dairy free milk, salt, pepper, (alot) nutritional yeast, and a dash of apple cider vinegar for the tangy cheese flavor. Add in whatever other seasonings you like to adjust the spice level. I usually go with paprika, cumin, ground hatch chili's, chili powder, chili flakes if you like it spicy, garlic powder, and onion powder. Taste just like "ball park" nacho cheese if you can get the seasoning blend right. When I make it I usually do a big batch of cheese sauce to put over noodles so I have a super hardy Mac n cheese for my meal prep for the week.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Made B*L*Ts from some shitty supermarket white bread on sale for $0.47/loaf and a single $5 tomato.
> 
> One has a spicy BBQ sauce and mayo...not sure why it looks like grape jelly. The other has a Chipotle mustard and mayo.
> 
> View attachment 114259
> View attachment 114260
> View attachment 114261


----------



## spudmunkey

wheresthefbomb said:


>


Ha, you caught me. I forgot to buy lettuce, spinach or basil, so I went "naked".


----------



## jaxadam

Saw these in the store the other day. Was not brave enough.


----------



## philkilla

jaxadam said:


> Saw these in the store the other day. Was not brave enough.



I expect more from you


----------



## spudmunkey

jaxadam said:


> Saw these in the store the other day. Was not brave enough.


Seems like it would pair nicely with:


----------



## BornToLooze

Well I was gonna make carne en su jugo, but the grocery store was out of scallions.


----------



## philkilla

BornToLooze said:


> Well I was gonna make carne en su jugo, but the grocery store was out of scallions.


I'm notorious for buying those and then forgetting about them.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

philkilla said:


> I'm notorious for buying those and then forgetting about them.



Now we know where all the goddamn scallions went.

At least put them in some water if you're going to forget about them so they can make more rapscallions.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I didn't weigh it, but by eyeball this is close to a quarter pound of cannabis, mostly low THC/high CBD hemp that my neighbor gave me, with a few grams of higher potency bud, a little hash, and the last of my concentrates. Basically I threw all the weed in the house into the crockpot. 

I decarbed about 3/4 of it in the oven, 30 mins @ 220F. I decided not to decarb it all because I read that different compounds are active in non-decarb cannabis and the end goal here is a topical salve. 

this slurry contains just over a pint of olive oil, which I will be mixing later with around 5 ounces of soy wax to make the salve. I went down the rabbit hole of trying to source beeswax, but all the stuff online is fake, and I didn't get a timely response from any local beekeepers.


----------



## BornToLooze

I made oven baked Jerk Chicken.




I really figured 8 peppers in a recipe that called for 1-4 would be enough...but it wasn't. It was way to sweet for my taste.


----------



## spudmunkey

It doesn't photograph well, but it's tasty. Torn-apart 99 cent day-old 6oz sourdough loaf, maybe 8 figs, 4-5 small tomatoes, tarragon, crumbled feta, olive oil, salt and pepper, baked ~ 27mins.

It wasn't until it was all gone before I realized I should have added a squeeze of lemon, or some balsamic...d'oh.






It's from the cook book that this recipe references: https://www.thedailymeal.com/recipes/warm-salad-roast-tomatoes-figs-and-feta-tarragon-recipe


Tomorrow, I'll be trying this french toast recipe for the first time. As the cook, I always hate having to batch out servings and cooking while others get to eat (or if they don't, if they wait, their food will be worse quality because it won't be fresh).


Yes, that means two meals in a row that is substantially bread. Know what we had for lunch today? A sandwich.  And lunch yesterday? Another sandwich.


----------



## jaxadam

Technically I cooked this because it’s one of those places where you cook it yourself.

Yum, check out that menu.







Yummy.






So you cook it all at the table right in front of you.






I guess anything's edible if you don't really know what you're eating. My son's face kind of says it all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Currently whipping up a batch of a Dreamsicle lactic syrup to use in a screwdriver variant I came up with.


----------



## jaxadam

Beef, it's what's for dinner. Skirt with some seasoning seared up and served with a simple salad.


----------



## jaxadam

What are you dehydrating?






This shit is amazing. Marinated in Dale’s low sodium, garlic powder, fresh ginger, and one packet of stevia. The rest of this bag will probably be gone today.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

No pictures because it's inside me, but a couple times a year I make myself a positively decadent eggs-in-a-basket-grilled-cheese. Tonight's featured bacon, spinach, dansk blue, and sharp cheddar. It would've had avocado but I forgot until it was too late. Oh well, it was delicious anyway.

My biggest point of pride here is being able to get the cheese properly melty while still having runny yolks. All about the timing.


----------



## jaxadam

This was a banger. We had some leftover fresh shrimp from the other night, so it became a bacon, shrimp, and avocado omlette.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protein pretzel bites and spicy beer cheese dip. 
tastes great and doesn't shit on my macros


----------



## spudmunkey

Biscuit breakfast sandwiches.
Made 6 scrambled eggs, so each of 4 sandwiches has about 1.5 scrambled eggs
Slice of pepperjack cheese
Mine has 2 strips of bacon, and a small squeeze of chipotle mayo.
Biscuits are just store-bought Grands.

If I had hashbrown patties, I would've added one, but we only had tots on hand, and these sandwiches were too small in diameter to support them...


----------



## spudmunkey

Dinner was stewed kale, white beans and tomato on some ricotta and parm-spiked polenta.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My girlfriend was over this last weekend, she replaced all the strings on her harp which takes all fucking day and I fixed two 412s and sorted out my Alesis Quadraverb. She jokingly goes, "we should make a cake!" Well it turns out I had a box of discount german chocolate cake in the pantry, so that's exactly what we did.

Fuck yeah, cake! Also I had sprinkles. Fuck yeah, sprinkles!


----------



## beerandbeards

I started really delving into homemade pasta this year. I can whip up some spaghetti or fettuccine so easily, I’ll never buy dry noodles again. This weekend I ventured into ravioli. Through some trial and error, and purchasing a ravioli mould, I think I’m getting the hang of it.

This evening I made a vegetarian “beef” ravioli. Sautéed fresh garlic and shallots. Fresh thyme, salt and pepper. Vegan beefless crumbles and some pinot noir. Added an egg as a binder.


----------



## spudmunkey

Chicken and wild rice soup


----------



## jaxadam

Another leftover banger. Leftover chicken wing meat, homemade dressing (sherry, cilantro, Dijon, honey, avocado oil, shallots).


----------



## beerandbeards

I tried a cold fermented focaccia. Mix everything at once then throw in the fridge for at least 24 hours. Did a light stretch fold, now rising again for another 3-4 hours. I will be baking it tonight and will post my results.


----------



## rokket2005

I've never had curry before so I made some and it's pretty good.


----------



## beerandbeards

Check out this focaccia!!!!


----------



## beerandbeards




----------



## jaxadam

Not bad my man. Not bad at all.


----------



## jaxadam

Bison chili and cornbread minimuffins with honey butter.







After the bone stock was added:


----------



## jaxadam

Even better the next day.


----------



## spudmunkey

3-meat breakfast burrito:
- Bacon
- Bourbon BBQ marinated tri-tip
- Pepperoni

Plus egg, cheese, potato tots, and hot sauce.

That definitely satisfied the breakfast burrito craving...


----------



## jaxadam

Jasmine rice, asparagus, and salmon with a cilantro cream sauce.


----------



## jaxadam

Marinated for 12 hours.






Shit yeah doggie. Mid 70’s outside. I think November is the best month to grill out.






Spinach, grilled chicken, and brown basmati for dinner. Now for a little bit of that Half Wicked YK11 for dessert…


----------



## CanserDYI

jaxadam said:


> Even better the next day.


Chili is always better the next day I'm convinced.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

I've been getting serious about cooking and having lots of fun. I started from basically zero knowledge/skill this summer but I'm learning fast.

Right now I'm in a pasta dish phase, which might never end since I love pasta. My latest and most ambitious was a crab pasta I made yesterday.

I got hold of some precooked brown crabs. I started off getting all the white meat, roe and tomalley out and made one bowl of meat, one of roe and tomalley, and one of pieces of shell. Gills and stuff I just threw away. Meat and roe/tomalley went in the fridge, and then I started making a stock with the shells.

For the stock I started off sauteing the pieces of shell in a big stock pot. Then I deglazed with some rosé wine and Madeira wine, reduced that down and threw the shells over in a bowl. Then I cut up some yellow onion and carrots, sauteed those, added some tomato paste, deglazed again, added back the shells and filled up the pot with a bunch of water. Then the stock got to simmer for maybe 1.5-2 hours, after which I got all the shells and veggies out and sieved the liquid through a fine mesh strainer. Then I started reducing it down further.

When the stock was reduced down by quite a lot I started on the actual sauce and pasta. I chopped some shallots finely and cooked those in oil in a pan on moderate heat. At the same time I started getting the pasta water ready. Then some Madeira wine and cream into the pan with the shallots, then adding the reduced stock by feel and seasoning with white pepper and cayenne. Then when the pasta had cooked to al dente I drained it and transferred it into the sauce pan, added the white crab meat and grated some parm over everything. Done! The roe and tomalley I just used as a side dish, which I think worked pretty well.

It was a bit of work with the stock but the results were very good. Sorry for the wall of text and no pics but it tasted better than it looked anyway!


----------



## jaxadam

Man I was scrolling like “I can’t wait to see some pics of this” and then utter disappointment.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

jaxadam said:


> Man I was scrolling like “I can’t wait to see some pics of this” and then utter disappointment.



Lol hindsight is 20/20. Next time!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's snowing, so perfect time for my take on a croque madame. Homemade sourdough, bearnaise sauce and hot sauce. Sandwich is filled with prosciutto, cheddar and mozzarella then topped with jarlsberg.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's snowing, so perfect time for my take on a croque madame. Homemade sourdough, bearnaise sauce and hot sauce. Sandwich is filled with prosciutto, cheddar and mozzarella then topped with jarlsberg.



That looks pretty outstanding man.

It’s starting to get cold here, so time for some Fall/Winter dinners.






Pork tenderloin with some sugar free sweet thai, brussels with bacon, and sweet potatoes.


----------



## beerandbeards

Tried my hand at another focaccia. Tried a little fancy design this time


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, man...I haven't made focaccia in like a year...I need to do that soon. Yours looks like just the right amount of olive oil: all of it. Ha!

I've never tried anything more adventurous than rosemary and sun dried tomatoes, but I've always wanted to try something like one of these:


----------



## beerandbeards

spudmunkey said:


> Oh, man...I haven't made focaccia in like a year...I need to do that soon. Yours looks like just the right amount of olive oil: all of it. Ha!
> 
> I've never tried anything more adventurous than rosemary and sun dried tomatoes, but I've always wanted to try something like one of these:
> 
> View attachment 117193


Oh yeah looking at designed focaccia made me want to add a little flair. Maybe next spring and summer when produce is really nice (or depending what I plant in the garden) I’ll try some more elaborate.

I’ve been using a cold bloom process and it’s so easy. The house is too cold to get get yeast to bloom, so I discovered you can mix everything, cover with olive oil and cling wrap, throw it in the fridge for up to 3 day (at least 24 hours), put in pan and allow another rise before baking.


----------



## jaxadam

My wife calls them... let me see if I can get this right... baby pumpkin sugar pies. Sounds like something she calls me too every once in a while.


----------



## spudmunkey

Haven't felt motivated to cook for the last while...so today is the traditional Thanksgiving enchiladas (made with a jarred sauce, grocery store rotisserie chicken, grocery store flour tortillas, pre-shredded cheese, canned green chilies and canned black olives).


----------



## wheresthefbomb

it's not glorious looking so I'll skip the pics but I just spent 30 min prepping quinoa salad for the next week:

2c (before cooking) red&white quinoa, 2 large apples diced small, 1 can spiced black beans, 1 can chickpeas, 1/3c sundried tomato diced small, juice of 1/2 lemon, a small handful of capers (half a small jar), big spoonful of mayo and dijon, garlic, salt, black pepper, olive oil, parsley (dried, soaked in a few tbs of olive oil)

I'll eat this every day for lunch and most days for dinner; "just add hot sauce"

I usually like more fresh veg (onions, peppers, parsley, tomatoes, greens) but I used what I had on hand. I'll probably get a container of greens tomorrow to mix in.


----------



## jaxadam

I don't know what it's called so I'll just list the ingredients.

-yellow onion
-celery
-carrot
-parsnips
-kale
-chicken
-garlic
-ginger
-tumeric
-full-fat coconut milk

It was outstanding. It needs to simmer a little longer but it's going to be even better tomorrow.


----------



## beerandbeards

jaxadam said:


> I don't know what it's called so I'll just list the ingredients.
> 
> -yellow onion
> -celery
> -carrot
> -parsnips
> -kale
> -chicken
> -garlic
> -ginger
> -tumeric
> -full-fat coconut milk
> 
> It was outstanding. It needs to simmer a little longer but it's going to be even better tomorrow.


Beautiful presentation. Looks delicious. I’m a huge fan of simple ingredients but big flavor.


----------



## beerandbeards

So I made more focaccia dough, split it in two and making pizza. I’ll post final results when finished. Before and after 2nd proofing. Two hours but could certainly went longer but I’m hungry


----------



## beerandbeards

Just going simple and rustic


----------



## spudmunkey

Haven't been cooking much lately...partly school, partly stress...But, a day or two ago I made a thai(ish) chicken coconut milk lemongrass curry soup with mushrooms, carrot, fresh baby corn, jalapeno and lime. Served over rice. Was pretty darn good. The soup cooked with a bundle of cilantro that got fishes out after cooking, but I feel like it needed cilantro garnish.


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, and I got my first dutch oven today! 6qt, enameled cast iron, round, with an oven-safe lid.

Looking forward to baking bread in it very soon.

What should be my first meal cooked in it? Something with a super high result vs effort ratio. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaxadam

spudmunkey said:


> Oh, and I got my first dutch oven today! 6qt, enameled cast iron, round, with an oven-safe lid.
> 
> Looking forward to baking bread in it very soon.
> 
> What should be my first meal cooked in it? Something with a super high result vs effort ratio. Any suggestions?



A Dutch baby pancake.









How To Make a Dutch Baby Pancake


This feels like a party trick, but for the breakfast crowd.




www.thekitchn.com


----------



## spudmunkey

Goddamn it.

Started making the bread dough. Before I added the yeast, I thought, "Since this is my last packet, I wonder how much time it has left on it?" Expired 8/4/2021.

Tried proofing some in some warm water, and...nothing. It's dead. No bread.


----------



## beerandbeards

spudmunkey said:


> Goddamn it.
> 
> Started making the bread dough. Before I added the yeast, I thought, "Since this is my last packet, I wonder how much time it has left on it?" Expired 8/4/2021.
> 
> Tried proofing some in some warm water, and...nothing. It's dead. No bread.


Ooof been there! The only thing I’ve made in a cast iron Dutch oven was chili over an open camp fire. I bet there are good cookbooks for Dutch ovens


----------



## spudmunkey

beerandbeards said:


> Ooof been there! The only thing I’ve made in a cast iron Dutch oven was chili over an open camp fire. I bet there are good cookbooks for Dutch ovens



Oh, for sure. I only really have 3 goals, so NYT and r/duthovencooking are "good enough" for me, at least until I've got some practice with it:
1. Bread
2. Chicken thigh biryani
3. Something super beefy, maybe shortrib or something, cooked for hours and reduced/super rich, with tons of dark brown stuck to the sides that gets deglazed into a sauce.


----------



## beerandbeards

Anyone else into Japanese knives? I’m afraid I’m going to dive into another rabbit hole. I want to get a nice Nakiri


----------



## spudmunkey

beerandbeards said:


> Anyone else into Japanese knives? I’m afraid I’m going to dive into another rabbit hole. I want to get a nice Nakiri


I'd like to, but I just don't have the patience/time/money/space to invest in the sharpening. Unless you keep them sharp, I can't justify their worth over an inexpensive (but similar geometry) knife that I pay $6 to sharpen at the van in the parking lot of the grocery store once or twice a year.


----------



## spudmunkey

Today's lunch: Maple Gochujang Wings. A slight bit over-cooked on the glaze (it's less over-cooked in person than it looks in this photo). I forgot I was out of soy sauce and had to use potsticker sauce which already had sugar, but I had already started mixing the garlic powder, maple syrup, and honey, so I went with it...it was extra sweet, and extra-likely to burn. But, very tasty! Needed....hmm...maybe something green...maybe a little lime? Maybe some finely chopped scallions? Ooh! Grated lime zest!


----------



## BornToLooze

spudmunkey said:


> I'd like to, but I just don't have the patience/time/money/space to invest in the sharpening. Unless you keep them sharp, I can't justify their worth over an inexpensive (but similar geometry) knife that I pay $6 to sharpen at the van in the parking lot of the grocery store once or twice a year.



I've been dragging ass on keeping mine sharpened, but while I can't comment on compared to an equal quality normal knife, after like 6 months they're still sharper than anything before the I should get I nice knife price point.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm working on a batch of gumbo because we have a Christmas potluck coming up and gotta make sure I have it down.




It's one of those things that triggers the shit out of my wife, because she's a very by the recipe person, and the only things I measured was a whole package of andoullie and half a pack of chicken thighs.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> Goddamn it.
> 
> Started making the bread dough. Before I added the yeast, I thought, "Since this is my last packet, I wonder how much time it has left on it?" Expired 8/4/2021.
> 
> Tried proofing some in some warm water, and...nothing. It's dead. No bread.



Finally...

Even a plain, basic no-knead bread with the cheapest flour and yeast is so goddammit good...


----------



## spudmunkey

Thanksgiving "leftover" sandwich.

"Leftover" is in quotes because nothing was actually leftovers. Ha! It was either made just for this (bread, cranberry sauce, bacon), pre-made (turkey), or freshly-made but from a box (stuffing).

Fresh-made, one-hour-old wheat bread
Thin sliced herb-seasoned deli turkey
Stove Top turkey stuffing
Black peppered bacon
Fresh spiced cranberry/apple sauce
Swiss cheese
Sharp cheddar cheese
Dijon mustard
Mayo

...and a partridge in a pear tree. Then pressed in a panini sandwich grill.


----------



## beerandbeards

spudmunkey said:


> Thanksgiving "leftover" sandwich.
> 
> "Leftover" is in quotes because nothing was actually leftovers. Ha! It was either made just for this (bread, cranberry sauce, bacon), pre-made (turkey), or freshly-made but from a box (stuffing).
> 
> Fresh-made, one-hour-old wheat bread
> Thin sliced herb-seasoned deli turkey
> Stove Top turkey stuffing
> Black peppered bacon
> Fresh spiced cranberry/apple sauce
> Swiss cheese
> Sharp cheddar cheese
> Dijon mustard
> Mayo
> 
> ...and a partridge in a pear tree. Then pressed in a panini sandwich grill.
> 
> View attachment 118744
> View attachment 118745


I sure hope it’s freshly made because Thanksgiving was a month ago!


----------



## spudmunkey

Second try at bread _looked _a little nicer...but I realized I used active dry yeast instead of instant, so the tiny amount I used couldn't overcome the whole wheat flour i added to the mix this time, and the loaf ended up pretty flat.

Next time I either need to use way more yeast, or buy another package, instant this time. The Active Dry is what my fococcia recipe calls for, though, so maybe I'll just use more of it instead of having two kinds hanging around.

This time, instead of dusting it with all appeared flour, I subbed in some masa harina (think something in between corn flour and cornmeal). Smelled lovely when baking, but didn't add much. After I get a couple more successful loaves under my belt, maybe I'll pick up some cornmeal, or maybe semolina.


----------



## beerandbeards

L


spudmunkey said:


> Second try at bread _looked _a little nicer...but I realized I used active dry yeast instead of instant, so the tiny amount I used couldn't overcome the whole wheat flour i added to the mix this time, and the loaf ended up pretty flat.
> 
> Next time I either need to use way more yeast, or buy another package, instant this time. The Active Dry is what my fococcia recipe calls for, though, so maybe I'll just use more of it instead of having two kinds hanging around.
> 
> This time, instead of dusting it with all appeared flour, I subbed in some masa harina (think something in between corn flour and cornmeal). Smelled lovely when baking, but didn't add much. After I get a couple more successful loaves under my belt, maybe I'll pick up some cornmeal, or maybe semolina.
> 
> View attachment 118755
> View attachment 118756



Looks good! My wife me some bread baking stuff. I have to expand from focaccia lol


----------



## jaxadam

This was supposed to be last night's dinner but we got too full grazing all day.












This is where I really messed up... the woman informed me AFTER I finished that she made a truffle goat cheese garlic chive spread. I talked her into a bite of hers.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone here using an induction stove? What is this sorcery? Aluminum pots and pans btfo.


----------



## beerandbeards

My first attempt at bread (other than focaccia) was a bit of a let down. I think it may have been a proofing issue. I’ll continue to work on it because it’ll be worth it but the house is cold


----------



## beerandbeards

My 2nd batch of bread (made mini baguettes) came out amazing. Used whole wheat flour.

3rd batch came out less than stellar. The flavor and crumb was decent but I think my dough was too wet and collapse. Used whole wheat flour.

I can’t go out on an L so I’m starting another batch. I’m using AP flour this time


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I've always felt like I SHOULD be meal prepping for money and health, but I just never could do it cause I hate leftovers and eating the same thing every day. 

BUT I recently adapted an idea from Adam Ragusea to prepare individual components and freeze them in ice cube trays so I can throw together quick microwave meals of whatever I'm in the mood for that day. So far it is working great, and this stuff actually tastes genuinely GOOD. I've frozen a few sauces from the grocery store into cubes too so I can pick a sauce and a carb and a veg and protein etc. It's great. 

Here's an example of before and after microwaving and topping with Parsley (which I hate and mistook for Cilantro which I love)


----------

